# Replacement Bulb for Mini Bow 2.5?



## Dammerung2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a good replacement bulb for my Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5. I want to replace the incandescent one that was included for obvious reasons, but it's nearly impossible to find a low wattage screw in fluorescent bulb.

The ones I've found so far are:

These two made by Coralife: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9870

And

This one made by Zoo Med: http://www.petco.com/product/111943...scent-Bulb.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Hoods_Lighting

Which of the three should I get, and are there any others that would be better than the ones I listed? The lower the wattage the better.


----------

